# Solved: Can I store Images, text files etc on a DVD-R?



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

Can I store jpeg / bmp images, text files, etc on a DVD-R? I have tried using Nero, but it doesn't have a choice for making an image DVD. I am trying to "back up" my photo files to DVD's from my laptop. I don't want to lose my pics/files, if my laptop dies. 
I have a stack of Memorex DVD-R's, but have never been able to record anything on them. When I bought them, I was told that you could record anything on them. Is that true?


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

Which version of Nero do you have?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

To make backups of your files, choose the option 'Data Disc', add the files, keep it under 4.3 GB and burn away.


----------



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

parasolution said:


> Which version of Nero do you have?


I have Nero 6. I tried to burn with Nero trying to make a Data file before and it finshed but there was nothing on the DVD. It showed some grooves as if it had written to it but nothing showed up and the properties said nothing was there.

I am trying to burn again with another new DVD-R as I type this message.


----------



## Digidave (Jun 5, 2005)

stantley said:


> To make backups of your files, choose the option 'Data Disc', add the files, keep it under 4.3 GB and burn away.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe in Nero, you would burn a DVD-ROM(ISO). As far as never being able to record on them. Does your DVD writer support DVD-R or DVD+R or both?


----------



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

Digidave said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe in Nero, you would burn a DVD-ROM(ISO). As far as never being able to record on them. Does your DVD writer support DVD-R or DVD+R or both?


How do I find out whether my recorder supports DVD-R or DVD+R?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Run the Nero Info Tool and it will tell you which media is supported. It's probably both.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> but it doesn't have a choice for making an image DVD


It does, using Nero ImageRecoder it will create a Nero mage (.nrg), but this isn't what you need. Try again using Nero Express as was posted, and choose DATA, if it still fails it may just be your discs. Try a good brand like Verbatim.


----------



## deepseasailor (Aug 20, 2006)

I guess I had been trying to burn with a bad disk. I tried a new DVD-R and was able to burn. I was able to see with Nero info tool whether the disc was good. If I have a disk in the drive and Nero info tool says there is no disk in the drive, then I know the disk is NFG! 

Thanks to all for your help.


----------

